# 11 Female Uber and Lyft Drivers Open up About Being Harassed by PAX



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/career/a13100946/female-uber-and-lyft-drivers-harassed-by-passengers/

* There are a couple of foul words in the article.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

In other news, people are animals. I think most of us already knew that


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> In other news, people are animals. I think most of us already knew that


"He said, "Well, I'm glad your boyfriend was with you to keep me from raping you." I started driving with pepper spray and my gun after that"

This isn't something you get dismissive about.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Loving every minute of the attention


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> "He said, "Well, I'm glad your boyfriend was with you to keep me from raping you." I started driving with pepper spray and my gun after that"
> 
> This isn't something you get dismissive about.


That one made me wonder if he (pax) was being facetious or making a really bad joke since she (driver) had her boyfriend riding as protection.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> "He said, "Well, I'm glad your boyfriend was with you to keep me from raping you." I started driving with pepper spray and my gun after that"
> 
> This isn't something you get dismissive about.


Dude probably said taking you out for dinner and to hottest club, girl heard delusional taking you and date rape drug.

Someone says they would rape you, you call the po po


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Dude probably said taking you out for dinner and to hottest club, girl heard delusional taking you and date rape drug.
> 
> Someone says they would rape you, you call the po po


Or he was being a ******bag. People like you are the reason people don't report assault and rape. Women can understand words.I think she knows what she heard.

Of course, if the boyfriend said the rider said that I'm sure you'd believe them


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

That's why I screen passenger ratings.
Of course nothing has been done by Uber no prosecutions no news of any legal recourse on the passengers that have been reported, but we are deactivated instantly by a simple complaint with no physical proof, this is why a dash cam is mandatory in your car.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

MHR said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/


... cosmo? really? like that's not biased.. geez..


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> ... cosmo? really? like that's not biased.. geez..


And? They're telling there stories period. What bias is there. Just admit it you don't believe women and it doesn't matter that they're drivers you'd still take the mans side. But if tye man driver accuses a passenger of some thing you back them up regardless. Nothing about these stories is implausible and they're not seeking charges on these men and women. They're just seeking passengers to stop trying to feel them up.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> And? They're telling there stories period. What bias is there. Just admit it you don't believe women and it doesn't matter that they're drivers you'd still take the mans side. But if tye man driver accuses a passenger of some thing you back them up regardless. Nothing about these stories is implausible and they're not seeking charges on these men and women. They're just seeking passengers to stop trying to feel them up.


Don't jump to conclusion about my stand on the issue simply because I think the magazine excels at creative writing.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> ... cosmo? really? like that's not biased.. geez..


I do wish it had been published somewhere with a broader audience.

It's a bit of preaching to the choir for it to be in Cosmo but at least someone's brought up the subject.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

MHR said:


> I do wish it had been published somewhere with a broader audience.
> 
> It's a bit of preaching to the choir for it to be in Cosmo but at least someone's brought up the subject.


yep, that's the funniest thing... "They're just seeking passengers to stop trying to feel them up." in a magazines for totally different demographic. Way i see it, what sells better, uber's rape stories vs an uneventful drive to the airport on a sunny day.

Just to be clear, I'm against any crimes done on uber platform or elsewhere to man, women and any other God's creatures. Just pointing out not so obvious intentions of the said magazine.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

MHR said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/career/a13100946/female-uber-and-lyft-drivers-harassed-by-passengers/
> 
> * There are a couple of foul words in the article.


Its sad that the driver becomes part of their activity!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Nothing notable will happen. 

If some predator wants a free pass to sexually assualt a woman; riding uber is the way to go. 
Better yet, POOL.
No one really knows whom these pax in our cars really are.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i read the first story and recognized it as complete bullshit, no woman is going to let the first instance of that crap continue and act like a complete idiot, especially in this day and age

it's a slap in the face to woman who really do have to go through crap like that and make sure they are heard and don't get believed because of stupid fake stories like this


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i read the first story and recognized it as complete bullshit, no woman is going to let the first instance of that crap continue and act like a complete idiot, especially in this day and age
> 
> it's a slap in the face to woman who really do have to go through crap like that and make sure they are heard and don't get believed because of stupid fake stories like this


Of course they would. Just because someone has a voice online or around friends you can still be scared when there's a stranger in your car who you don't know anything about.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Nothing notable will happen.
> 
> If some predator wants a free pass to sexually assualt a woman; riding uber is the way to go.
> Better yet, POOL.
> No one really knows whom these pax in our cars really are.


Another reason not to do pool. You just never know how complete strangers sharing a small space will work.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Yep yep... I can relate to all those & Experienced the same! I want to see more men stand up against this! Until these "pervs" are accountable in some way they will continue and believe me age doesn't matter to them! All men need to get their "head out of the sand" and imagine this happening to their daughters and boys too! We want the "real man" to Stand up anytime you witness this behavior (amongst friends) and stop it in its tracks... you will save more and more victims in the future including your own children!! It's not acceptable to anyone, anytime, anywhere, period!

In One of the incidents, there were 3 male friends and the 2 friends in the backseat said nothing as their front passenger friend rubbed his hand up and down my leg as I'm driving 45mph in heavy traffic! They said nothing, as I drove with one hand while using my other hand to continuously hit their friends hand off me! "Why, I thought...aren't the guys in the back telling him.. "Get your dirty hands off her!!"


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Get a dashcam. It's cheaper and easier than you might think, and it encourages good behavior.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> "He said, "Well, I'm glad your boyfriend was with you to keep me from raping you." I started driving with pepper spray and my gun after that"
> 
> This isn't something you get dismissive about.


What???? That should bring an immediate and permanent ban. 



MHR said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/career/a13100946/female-uber-and-lyft-drivers-harassed-by-passengers/
> 
> * There are a couple of foul words in the article.


This should be a Featured Thread. I'm sure most harassment never gets reported. I had a former Uber driver as a rider last year and she told me she liked the gig until one night when three drunk guys in a row hit on her. She quit driving for Uber the next day. I don't blame her at all.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I get harassed by pax all the time, but the harassment is never of a sexual nature.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Yep yep... I can relate to all those & Experienced the same! I want to see more men stand up against this! Until these "pervs" are accountable in some way they will continue and believe me age doesn't matter to them! All men need to get their "head out of the sand" and imagine this happening to their daughters and boys too! We want the "real man" to Stand up anytime you witness this behavior (amongst friends) and stop it in its tracks... you will save more and more victims in the future including your own children!! It's not acceptable to anyone, anytime, anywhere, period!
> 
> In One of the incidents, there were 3 male friends and the 2 friends in the backseat said nothing as their front passenger friend rubbed his hand up and down my leg as I'm driving 45mph in heavy traffic! They said nothing, as I drove with one hand while using my other hand to continuously hit their friends hand off me! "Why, I thought...aren't the guys in the back telling him.. "Get your dirty hands off her!!"


Next time pull over and kick them out immediately and report them to uber. I'm pretty sure uber doesn't take this sort of allegation lightly especially in the current sensitive times.

I sympathize with women in general having to deal with us men. I'm creeped out by how some men stare at every chick that passes by them as if they are objects or something. I can't imagine what some of them will do and say in the confined space of an Uber car.

Tip: We men tend to respect confident and outspoken people. When we step out of line, remind us sternly that it is an unacceptable behaviour or even threaten to call authority if needed. Sitting there silently only emboldens us.


----------



## GhostOfTedgey (Oct 3, 2017)

saucy05 said:


> Next time pull over and kick them out and immediately and report them to uber. I'm pretty sure uber doesn't take this sort of allegation lightly especially in the current sensitive times.
> 
> I sympathize with women in general having to deal with us men. I'm creeped out by how some men stare at every chick that passes by them as if they are objects or something. I can't imagine what some of them will do and say in the confined space of an Uber car.
> 
> Tip: We men tend to respect confident and outspoken people. When we step out of line, remind us sternly that it is an unacceptable behaviour or even threaten to call authority if needed. Sitting there silently only emboldens us.


That wouldn't be very saucy to do that would it?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Why don't they ever put in stories about Male drivers getting sexually harrassed...

I got some stories to tell from _Gay days_ at Disney...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Why don't they ever put in stories about Male drivers getting sexually harrassed...
> 
> I got some stories to tell from _Gay days_ at Disney...


I think they should, but they won't, because in today's environment that would be called "politically incorrect".


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Yep yep... I can relate to all those & Experienced the same! I want to see more men stand up against this! Until these "pervs" are accountable in some way they will continue and believe me age doesn't matter to them! All men need to get their "head out of the sand" and imagine this happening to their daughters and boys too! We want the "real man" to Stand up anytime you witness this behavior (amongst friends) and stop it in its tracks... you will save more and more victims in the future including your own children!! It's not acceptable to anyone, anytime, anywhere, period!
> 
> In One of the incidents, there were 3 male friends and the 2 friends in the backseat said nothing as their front passenger friend rubbed his hand up and down my leg as I'm driving 45mph in heavy traffic! They said nothing, as I drove with one hand while using my other hand to continuously hit their friends hand off me! "Why, I thought...aren't the guys in the back telling him.. "Get your dirty hands off her!!"


And you didnt stop and call the cops?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

MHR said:


> I think they should, but they won't, because in today's environment that would be called "politically incorrect".


How many men read Cosmo? Why don't magazines geared toward men do the story ?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> How many men read Cosmo? Why don't magazines geared toward men do the story ?


Exactly the point I was trying to make earlier. This is purely for the benefit of the magazine. Readers quota must be down this quarter.


----------

